# Looking for a pup <2 years old with high ball drive



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a K9 unit that wants a pup to use for bomb sniffing. They are the ports authority. Behavior DOES NOT matter. She is the head of the k9 unit and wants to show HER suppervisors that a rescued dog can work and they do not need to buy from breeders. Please let me know if you know where there is a dog with a high ball drive. (OBSESSED with toys!) I am SURE there are ALOT out there


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

What about this one http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-general/144766-help-foster-dog-placment.html

I don't know if he's been placed, but he sounded like a dog looking for a working home


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I would contact CNY German Shepherd Rescue. They actually place a good number of the dogs in the rescue with the NYSP. I'm not sure I've seen a rescue who has as good a relationship with an LE agency as they do. They might not have something now, but if you talk to them they might be able to find something.

ETA: My rescue girl is in SAR training....and another rescue from BrightStar is a certified cadaver dog.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting, I lived in Charleston for two years and I never saw any Shepherd's at the Port.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you so much, I will send out contact emails today. Thank you and please keep the ideas coming- I would hate to see this fall through since they are wanting a rescued pup!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Have you considered contacting a University Vet program? I have a friend at UF that pulls last chance dogs from the shelter to use in Research studies and then adopts them all out following their completion. I know she placed one heck of Australian Shepherd one year that is now doing Schutzhund. I'm sure other Vet schools have similar programs and they can usually give you a really good idea on the temperament of the dog after all the interaction.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Call local shelters and tell them what you are looking for, and then if need be go evaluate. Our SAR group uses TONS of rescued labs...in fact 3/4 of our team is rescued dogs


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

their site is temporarily under construction..I wanted to post pics..but if you go to www.thebiteshop.com you will find a Malinois up for adoption that has some great potential. If I remember correctly I think he is in California though?!?!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If she works for the Port Authority there should be some great dogs right around NYC. The shelters are always full of gsds and mals and I'm sure some of them have excellent working potential.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> If she works for the Port Authority there should be some great dogs right around NYC. The shelters are always full of gsds and mals and I'm sure some of them have excellent working potential.


I think she meant the Charleston, SC Port?


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Does it have to be a shepherd? We have an 18month old chocolate lab here in Nebraska that has AMAZING ball drive, very very smart too. He came into our clinic because he was hit by a car. We did have to repair his leg, put pins in it..but he can run, jump play as normal....I would have loved to use him for SAR but we work on rubble sites and I was worried that it may have been a little too much? The pics they have up on him suck so if you are interested I can email some...I could help with transport too. He is just such an amazing boy, I would love for him to go somewhere where he can use his natural talent


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you all SO much!! I will contact all of them!


----------

